# Drying honey in humid emvironment



## opihiman911 (Sep 23, 2012)

I posted this earlier this week on the BB website and was suggested to post it over here on the organic beekeeping site. Since originally posting this I have put the honey into gallon buckets and came up with just over 3 gallons. I have tested it every day since straining it and keeping a fan blowing over it and it is staying consistantly above 19.5%. Unfortunately it is getting wintertime over here and that means rain and it has been raining off and on the last 3 days and humidity has bumped up to the 70% range, hot and muggy. Any suggestions? 

original post: 

I just recently harvest my first batch of honey from 2 of my hives. I pulled only frames of honey that were 90+% capped and left the partially capped framed to be completed for next harvest I crushed and strained the comb and got almost 3 gallons of honey. 

After straining for 3 days, I pulled a bottle off to taste & test and my refractometer said it was 19.2% water. I set the uncovered bucket in a closet with a fan overnight and retested after about 15 hours drying and it got worse 19.5%. I tested several samples from top, bottom, middle, all mixed up and it was all over 19%. I tested a section of capped comb I kept for eating and it was 18.5%.

I live in Hawaii where it if contantly very humid in the 55-65% relative humidity. During out wet wintertime or after a rain shower 70+% humidity is the norm.

How can I dry out my honey with such humidity? I was thinking of putting a jar of that damp rid desiccant (calcium chloride) in the closet with a fan and shut the door, but wanted to get others opinions before I ruin my first batch of honey. If I do this would I need to pour the honey into a pan for more surface area? or is the 5 gallon bucket okay aslong as I stir it occasionally?

I'm on day 5 of my honey being uncapped when will it start going bad and fermenting? I know this is a LA based forum, but hopefully someone from other humid places like Florida, Louisiana or Washington can tell me how they deal with the humidity and keeping your honey under 18% water. Once I get the honey below 18% and bottle and cap it do I still need to worry about it reabsorbing water?

Thanks for helping me save my very first harvest of honey. I want it to be a sweet memorable harvest I can remember, not a sour fermented mess that gets wasted.

Aloha,
Cory


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Put the honey in a closed room with a dehumidifier........


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I set up a small fan blowing through four boxes of very wet honey. The room was air conditioned and had two dehumidifiers in it. I haven't tested it yet but I'm afraid it might be too dry. The boxes where 90% uncapped.


----------



## opihiman911 (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't have an air conditioner or dehumidifier available. A small dehumidifier is on my future list to buy. Thats what gave me the idea of using the damp rid in the closet. The honey is already in a small closet with a fan blowing on it. I do have a small dehydrator, but don't see how that would help other that warming the closet even more and moving air. I just checked a small thermometer/hygrometer I have in the closet andit says 93 degrees, 72% humidity in the closet where the honey is. Tested several samples after stirring it this morning and they are all still over 19% mosture.

Cory


----------



## dfortune (Aug 10, 2012)

snl said:


> Put the honey in a closed room with a dehumidifier........


And put it in a shallow pan. I used an air conditioning water pan. It held over 10 gallons. Took about three days per batch while stirring once a day.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'm not an expert but if the humidity in the closet is that high, I don't know if you will succeed. Honey is hydroscopic "miss-spelled" & absorbs liquid right out of the air.
If you can pick up a dehumidifier as some mentioned, & seal it in the closet with the honey, & fan it should work.

Let us know how you're experiment works out.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

This will solve your problem

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=409


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Here are some photos of my 'drying hut'. I use a small fan and small dehumidifier. It lower the moisture content by about .5% / day. It was getting old (and dangerous) hauling supers into my basement walk-in closet.

I slapped this together in an evening and have some improvements to make (adding cross members to the ceiling). The top and bottom frames are cemented together. The corner posts are simply slipped into the fittings on the top and bottom frames.

http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen Honey/IMG_1028.jpg
http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen Honey/IMG_1027.jpg
http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen Honey/IMG_1026.jpg
http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen Honey/IMG_1025.jpg
http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen Honey/IMG_10591.jpg
http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen Honey/IMG_10601.jpg
http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen Honey/IMG_10611.jpg


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Interested in a dehumidifier. Who manufactures them and what is approximate cost?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

mgolden said:


> Who manufactures them and what is approximate cost?


They are available in virtually any _big box _store, including the one almost everybody claims to hate, Walm... inch: Generally they start at about $200. Here's a typical selection:
http://www.homedepot.com/Appliances.../N-5yc1vZbv4o/h_d2/Navigation?catalogId=10053


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

I paid $150.00 (at Home Depot) for the one in the picture. It does a nice job, but the hose attachment was designed by a brick. Even with the unit tilted to compensate for the design flaw, water flows into the tank more often than the hose. It's not a big deal if you remember to empty it every day.


----------

